# Seeking "older" INFPs for Friends



## asplashofclass (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello!

Today is my first day on this site. I am looking to make deep, meaningful, relatioonships with others like myself. I live in Minneapolis, and am single. I find it diffult to meet self-reflective people such as myself. Being the true INFP, I seek truth, meaning to my life, am passionate about many things, and am forever concerned about my personal growth. I would love to meet and develop healthy relationships with others in their 50s, 60s, 70s and beyond. Gender doesn't matter. Plutonic relationships interest me by far the most, but were I to stumble across a quality man while doing this, if my hands were tied behind my back, perhaps I could be tempted to change my preference. :wink:

I am interested ONLY in genuinely quality people.

Take Care now.

Respectfully,

Jill


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings asplashofclass and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum asplashofclass. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome jil. Hope you find what you seek 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't know what a _plutonic _relationship is, but welcome to the forum !! :happy:


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, Jill, welcome to PC.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi. I'm a 30-year-old INFP, but most of my friends are in their fifties and sixties. I have always had trouble relating to people my own age. I wish you luck.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitty for you:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC. May you find what you seek.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Kokos said:


> I don't know what a _plutonic _relationship is, but welcome to the forum !! :happy:


sounds like something awesome to me! 

anyway, yes, welcome :happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, you just so happen to be in luck because deep, meaningful relatioonships are what I'm all about.

Pick you up at 7? Running in the mornings are one of my favorite pastimes.​


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum! 

Guess I can't ask to be your friend since I don't meet the requirements, but you do seem nice. I like to think age is just a number and that maturity is what really matters, though. But what do I know? After all I'm only fifteen years old. 

Have a nice time and hopefully find what you're seeking my dear.


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic (Mar 10, 2009)

Kokos said:


> I don't know what a _plutonic _relationship is, but welcome to the forum !! :happy:


I've had one. It rocked. 

Welcome Jill. I think if you will ever find such people you will do so here.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome from one INFP to another.


----------



## principii (Jul 9, 2009)

Minnesota, eh? Glad I'm not entirely alone! :happy:

Welcome, welcome!


----------

